# Giuseppe Rossi a un passo dall'addio



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Come riportano numerose testate, l'attaccante della Fiorentina Giuseppe Rossi sta preparando le valigie in vista del mercato di Gennaio. Per bocca del suo stesso procuratore Andrea Pastorello, ci sono club interessati sia in Italia che all'estero, in particolare in Spagna e Inghilterra (dove ha già giocato, con Villareal e M. Utd).


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Dicembre 2015)

Questo è un colpo che proverei.


----------



## Danielsan (23 Dicembre 2015)

Se ci fossero in uscita sia Menez che Balotelli mi piacerebbe.


----------



## sballotello (23 Dicembre 2015)

Da prendere subito


----------



## S.1899 (23 Dicembre 2015)

ha sempre i suoi problemi fisici?


----------



## Hammer (23 Dicembre 2015)

Non lo vorrei assolutamente. Sembra non farcela più e inoltre siamo bravissimi a rovinare i talenti di cristallo



S.1899 ha scritto:


> ha sempre i suoi problemi fisici?



Sembra essere fuori dalla catena degli infortuni, ma come conseguenza non riesce a rientrare in forma come prima, e la Fiorentina quest'anno non può permettersi di farlo giocare


----------



## S.1899 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non lo vorrei assolutamente. Sembra non farcela più e inoltre siamo bravissimi a rovinare i talenti di cristallo
> 
> 
> 
> Sembra essere fuori dalla catena degli infortuni, ma come conseguenza non riesce a rientrare in forma come prima, e la Fiorentina quest'anno non può permettersi di farlo giocare




ok Grazie! il giocatore mi piace molto ma mi sembra una scommessa un po' rischiosa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> ok Grazie! il giocatore mi piace molto ma mi sembra una scommessa un po' rischiosa



Guarda, cento volte meglio scommettere su di lui che su quel cesso tamarro di Boateng. Vallo un po a dire alla societa' pero...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Questo è un altro che se non avesse avuto le ginocchia di cristallo ora starebbe al Real o al Barcellona.. 
Comunque onestamente non lo prenderei a oggi.


----------



## S.1899 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Guarda, cento volte meglio scommettere su di lui che su quel cesso tamarro di Boateng. Vallo un po a dire alla societa' pero...



ahh molto giusto...!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2015)

Perché no... ormai la nostra dimensione è questa e non abbiamo nulla da perdere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2015)

Godo, gli ho sempre tifato contro


----------



## Danielsan (24 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Godo, gli ho sempre tifato contro



Dovrai continuare nella tua nobile arte, mica dà l'addio al calcio.. solo a Firenze pare.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (24 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Godo, gli ho sempre tifato contro



Non capisco il motivo. Sembra un ragazzo umile e con dei valori, al contrario della metà della nostra rosa.
Ha avuto tanta sfortuna, altrimenti sarebbe il miglior attaccante italiano, senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2015)

Giusto che vada a giocare, ragazzo fantastico, sempre forza Pepito


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Dovrai continuare nella tua nobile arte, mica dà l'addio al calcio.. solo a Firenze pare.



E' una tappa, avanti così


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Godo, gli ho sempre tifato contro



 ma perchè?


----------



## kolao95 (24 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Godo, gli ho sempre tifato contro



Mah


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Godo, gli ho sempre tifato contro





Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> ma perchè?



Si è integrato perfettamente nello spirito piangentino.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si è integrato perfettamente nello spirito piangentino.



E che centra , se cambia squadra , vedi come manda a quel paese la fiorentina


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2015)

Che gli vuoi dire ad uno che avrebbe dovuto giocare i seguenti tornei:
2008, 2010, 2012, 2014 ed è rimasto a casa per via degli infortuni continui che ha avuto e quando poteva andarci o ha cannato Lippi (2010) o non era al top ma poteva andarci (2014), tra l'altro quell'anno i primi mesi segnava a valanga se non sbaglio.
Avesse scelto gli Stati Uniti i mondiali se li sarebbe fatti tutti, alla fine non credo parteciperà al prossimo europeo e tra 3 anni (a 31 anni) probabilmente chissà dove sarà.
Un buon giocatore che è stato molto sfortunato, io non lo avrei preso nemmeno se ne avessimo avuto l'urgenza qui per gennaio proprio perché ormai è cotto del tutto e a noi servono cc di qualità non giocatori che in futuro diventeranno un peso.


----------



## Mou (24 Dicembre 2015)

Giocatore da prendere purché non ci si punti totalmente, il crociato è quello che è.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Dicembre 2015)

A 5-6 milioni lo prenderei,vendendo ovviamente qualcuno li davanti. Sarebbe ottimo con Bacca. È anche milanista dichiarato.


----------



## juventino (26 Dicembre 2015)

In quanto a capacità è un giocatore che sarebbe entrato nel giro della nazionale senza problemi pure ai tempi dei vari Totti, Del Piero, Vieri, Inzaghi eccetera. Purtroppo il destino è stato davvero crudele con lui e il suo crociato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Io me lo ricordo che nel 2010 lo voleva il Barcellona,alla fine non se ne fece nulla, ma l'anno dopo era quasi certo che andasse lì, purtroppo il ginocchio lo ha fermato dall'avere una carriera grandissima


----------



## 666psycho (26 Dicembre 2015)

carriera stroncata dagli infortuni... peccato


----------



## Serginho (27 Dicembre 2015)

Sarebbe dovuto essere il presente della nazionale, grande sfortuna per i guai fisici


----------

